# Biggest red yet! - Glover landing



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Actually was trying to get away from the big ones at 3 mile and get a slot for supper. Only fish of the morning. Bit a gulp new penny close to the channel at the trussel. 










Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

What a hoss! Nice fish man. Congrats.


----------



## pondtoon fisheries (Nov 26, 2013)

sure don't see them like that everyday great fish


----------



## Disco (Aug 21, 2013)

Man I bet that thing fought for a while!!!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

That's a WHOOPER!!!!


----------



## grgrobards (Nov 15, 2011)

Beautiful


----------



## Chumbucket (Apr 23, 2009)

Nice fish! I put in at Glover today for the first time and got skunked. Don't really know that area but wanted something new, nice to know the fish are there will have to try again.


----------



## ric hamm (Mar 21, 2013)

What the! That thing is a monster!


----------



## YakAttack121 (Jul 23, 2013)

Nice man! That's a good one congrats!


----------



## vickroid (Jun 2, 2012)

Did you get overall length by chance?


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

Thats a beast, nice red!


----------



## beachsceneguy (May 20, 2008)

awesome bull. Got a 36" one last week on the same bait.:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## beachsceneguy (May 20, 2008)

Do you know the length of that hoss ?:thumbsup:


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

vickroid said:


> Did you get overall length by chance?


39"

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

nice bull red.


----------



## parrothead (Oct 1, 2007)

Wow !!!!!!!! That's a stud. :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

Scott


----------



## Wilbur (Jan 17, 2011)

Wow x2!! Good one. What tackle setup did you have?


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Wilbur said:


> Wow x2!! Good one. What tackle setup did you have?


haha... Spinning rod and real that was almost not big enough! Reel had about 70 Yds of 10# test. Could see the spool a couple of times. Got spooled at three mile a couple of weeks before. Maybe Santa brings me something a little bigger!

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## Blake R. (Mar 17, 2009)

Big reds all in the bay this time of year. If you can catch the tail end of a cold front with a nice, sunny morning, it's perfect. I normally don't care too much about fishing for reds, but days like that they will move up in two foot or less on the sandy bottoms to warm up. Sight fishing 30+ inch reds in December? Love it. That's an awesome fish.


----------

